Ask HN: How to get started in embedded industrial software? - gtirloni
======
wizzerking
Pick a processor you think will be relevant for at least 5 years. ARM ?? PIC
??? then get a reference board with NO OS. GET toolchain if you have not
already Learn to boot it with your own code. Now learn interrupts Then finally
you are ready

